# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  RTOG 0534 SPPORT Trial

## LowRoad

RTOG 0534 SPPORT Trial: "Short Term Androgen Deprivation Therapy Without or With Pelvic Lymph Node Treatment Added to Prostate Bed Only Salvage Radiation Therapy

Salvage Strahlentherapie der Prostataloge eventuell ergänzt durch eine kurzzeit Androgen Deprivation Therapie ohne oder mit Becken Lymphknoten Behandlung

Eine ganz aktuelle vorab Information zum *SPORT Trial* möchte ich euch hier kurz vorstellen. Dabei geht man der auch hier immer wieder gestellten Frage nach: was tun nach einem biochemischem Rezidiv nach Operation mit kurativer Intention? Eingeschlossen wurden aber nicht nur Patienten mit biochemischen Rezidiven, also Männer, die nach der Operation anfänglich ein nicht nachweisbaren PSA Wert hatten, der im Laufe der Zeit anstieg, sondern auch Patienten mit persistierenden PSA Werten nach Operation, die also kein nicht nachweisebaren PSA Wert erreichten.

1792 Studienteilnehmer wurden zwischen 2008 und 1015 in 3 Gruppen randomisiert:

Bestrahlung der Prostataloge ohne begleitende ADT - der klassische AnsatzBestrahlung der Prostataloge mit begleitender kurzzeit ADT (4-6 Monate Testosteronunterdrückung)Bestrahlung der Prostataloge und der Beckenlymphknoten mit begleitender kurzzeit ADT 

Nach 5 Jahren mittlerer Nachverfolgung wurde die biochemische Rezidivfreiheit (freedom-from-progression  FFP) bewertet. Diese lag für die 3 untersuchten Patientengruppen bei:

71.7%82.7%89.1% 

Ein deutlicher Hinweis auf den Zusatznutzen einer begleitenden ADT und Einschluss der Beckenlymphknoten bei der Adjuvanten- bzw. Salvage-RT beim biochemischen Rezidiv. Dies wurde auch in anderen Studien schon so gesehen, die allerdings meist retrospektiven Charakter hatten.

Was hiermit aber noch nicht feststeht ist, dass damit auch ein Lebenszeitgewinn verbunden ist. Dazu muss mehr Zeit zu Nachbeobachtung vergehen. Die längere Zeit bis zum Rezidiv und damit verbunden längere Zeit bis weitere Therapien erforderlich wären, hat aber auch schon seinen Wert, denn die ADT, welche dann leitliniengerecht zur Anwendung käme, wird ja bekanntlich mehr als kritisch gesehen. Zumindest hier unter den meisten Forumsaktivisten.

Schön wäre es jetzt natürlich noch zu wissen, welcher Patient denn davon profitieren könnte, denn auch ohne Ergänzung von ADT und Beckenbestrahlung sind 71% der Patienten nach 5 Jahren Rezidivfrei. Auch dazu gibt es Hinweise, die aber auch keine 100%ige Sicherheit vermitteln. Dann muss man wohl etwas Übertherapie zugunsten von dauerhafter Remission riskieren.

----------


## Lothar M

Danke für die Informationen über diese wichtige Studie!
Eine kurzzeitige ADT vor der Prostatalogenbestrahlung hat demnach deutliche Auswirkungen für einen progressionsfreien Verlauf.
Leider liegt (noch) nicht der Text der Studie vor.
Vielleicht lassen sich dann noch genauere Feststellungen treffen.

Für mich wäre folgendes interessant:

Ob und mit welchem Ergebnis haben die Studienteilnehmer ein PSMA PET/CT oder andere bildgebenden Verfahren durchgeführt?

Kann man die Gesamtgruppe nach Gleason-Score und PSA-Werten differenzieren?

Ist vorgesehen, dass die Teilnehmer auch nach den 5 Jahren hinsichtlich ihrer Progressionsfreiheit überprüft (nach 10 Jahren) werden?

Grüsse

Lothar

----------


## tritus59

Danke für die Kurzzusammenfassung.

Bin natürlich auch immer noch nah am Thema dran, da ich die Bestrahlung der Loge und Beckenlymphknoten jetzt ohne ADT begonnen habe.
Gemäss der Getug-AFU-16 Studie haben vor allem die Patienten mit PSA > 0.7 ng/mL vor Bestrahlung von einer begleitenden ADT profitiert.
Bin gespannt, was diese Studie rausfindet.

Tritus

----------


## Georg_

> Was hiermit aber noch nicht feststeht ist, dass damit auch ein Lebenszeitgewinn verbunden ist.


Mit dem Lebenszeitgewinn ist das so eine Sache. Auf der ASTRO wurden auch neue Ergebnisse der RTOG-9408 Studie nach 18 Jahren vorgestellt. Diese Studie untersuchte, ob eine kurzfristige Hormontherapie während einer Bestrahlung der Prostataloge Vorteile für den Patienten bringt. Die Lymphabflusswege wurden nicht bestrahlt. Die Hormontherapie dauerte vier Monate und begann zwei Monate vor der Bestrahlung. Also praktisch nur die Zweige 1 und 2 der von LowRoad vorgestellten RTOG 0534 SPPORT Studie.

Die 10-Jahresergebnisse sahen ganz gut aus: Das Gesamtüberleben nach 10 Jahren war 57% ohne ADT und 62% mit ADT. An Prostatakrebs gestorben waren 8% ohne ADT und 4% mit ADT. Nach 10 Jahren hatten 41% der Patienten ohne ADT ein biochemisches Rezidiv (Anstieg des PSA Wertes von 2 ng/ml über Nadir) während dies nur 26% der Patienten mit ADT hatten.

Aber nach 10 Jahren haben die Patienten ohne ADT wieder aufgeholt. Hier ein paar Folien von der ASTRO. Das Gesamtüberleben nach 15 Jahren ist jetzt 23% in beiden Gruppen, also kein Unterschied mehr.
Bei allen anderen Endpunkten, Tod durch Prostatakrebs, biochemisches Rezidiv usw. zeigte sich aber nach wie vor ein Vorteil für eine kurzfristige Hormontherapie bei der Bestrahlung. 

Ich persönlich sehe, wie übrigens auch Prof. Graefen, den Endpunkt Gesamtüberleben kritisch und halte das tumorspezifische Überleben für wichtiger. Meiner Meinung nach kann eine kurzfristige ADT nur einen Tod durch Prostatakrebs hinauszögern, nicht aber insgesamt lebensverlängernd wirken.

Georg

----------


## tritus59

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob und wie die Definitionen "Tod durch Prostatakrebs" überhaupt genau verbindlich definiert sind.
Von daher ist das Gesamtüberleben eindeutig.

Gibt es Leitlinien, Literatur ?. Beispiel Konrad (Hvielemi): Suizid, Hirnschlag oder Prostatakrebs ? Ist die Todesursache einfach die, welche der Arzt aufgeschrieben hat ?
Viele weitere Abgrenzungsschwierigkeiten könnten noch aufgezählt werden, wie z.B.  tödliche NW der Medikamente.  Wisst ihr was darüber ?

Tritus

----------


## Georg_

Die Todesursache ist die, die der Arzt auf den Totenschein geschrieben hat. Ich habe auch eine Studie gelesen, die berichtete, es würde in der Regel stimmen, was auf dem Totenschein steht. Auf Konrad's Totenschein steht aber wahrscheinlich nicht Prostatakrebs, da hast Du wohl Recht. Aber auf viele Todesursachen kann die Prostatatherapie keinen Einfluss nehmen.

Die landläufige Meinung ist ja, der Arzt schreibt immer "Herzversagen" um sich die Sache einfach zu machen. Meist kennt der Arzt, der gerufen wird, den Patienten und seine Krankengeschichte und kann daher eine bessere Beurteilung abgeben.

----------


## Optimist

> Die Todesursache ist die, die der Arzt auf den Totenschein geschrieben hat. Ich habe auch eine Studie gelesen, die berichtete, es würde in der Regel stimmen, was auf dem Totenschein steht.


Und wie so oft eine Studie mit gegenteiligem Ergebnis: von 10000 Totenscheinen waren nur 223 fehlerfrei.

https://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...ft_aid-7312589


Franz

----------


## MartinWK

Bei iatrogenen (behandlungsverursachten) Todesfällen in Krankenhäusern gibt es große Differenzen: https://link.springer.com/article/10...194-018-0250-x
Bei Tod außerhalb solcher Einrichtungen findet noch viel häufiger keine Obduktion statt, und die Ursache wird nach eigener Erfahrung vom Arzt ohne weitere Untersuchung eingetragen (Angaben von Angehörigen, Augenschein). Der Hausarzt kann (Praxistermine) oder will (Vergütung) nicht immer zeitnah kommen, also macht das der ärztliche Notdienst (ist dazu verpflichtet).
Eine deutsche Studie, die "krankheitsspezifisches Überleben" angibt, wird kaum mit einer amerikanischen vergleichbar sein, vor allem, wenn große Patientenzahlen retrospektiv betrachtet werden.

Das "Gesamtüberleben" ist demgegenüber objektiv und bei vergleichbarer Komorbidität sollte die erfolgreichere Behandlung auch ein längeres Gesamtüberleben erreichen. Aussagekräftig ist hier die kumulierte Zahl der Lebensjahre, weniger die Zahl der pro Jahr noch Lebenden.

----------


## Georg_

Also in Deutschland kann man damit nicht den Totenschein verwenden. Ich hoffe, dass aber in der Studie das tumorspezifische Überleben korrekt ermittelt werden konnte. Wenn dies der Fall ist, so halte ich dies für den richtigen Endpunkt. Dann muss man nicht vermuten, dass die anderen Todesursachen sich auf die beiden Gruppen gleich verteilt zeigen. Und es sind ja offenbar weitaus mehr Patienten aus anderen Ursachen verstorben als an Prostatakrebs.

Bezieht man sich dagegen auf das Gesamtüberleben, so musste man in dieser Studie nach 15 Jahren feststellen, dass die kurzfristige Hormontherapie bei der Bestrahlung keinen Vorteil brachte, was nach 10 Jahren noch so aussah. 
Wenn man dies mit der eingangs vorgestellten SPPORT Studie vergleicht, so wäre nach 15 Jahren kein Unterschied zwischen Zweig 1 und 2 festzustellen, obwohl der prozentuale Unterschied zwischen diesen Zweigen mit 11% größer war als zwischen Zweig 2 und 3 mit 6,4%. Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass auch in der SPPORT Studie nach 15 Jahren wieder kein Unterschied, oder kein statistisch signifikanter Unterschied, im Gesamtüberleben beobachtet werden kann.

Georg

----------


## Lothar M

Die Studienteilnehmer in jeder Gruppe, da randomisiert, werden (sehr) unterschiedliche Historien beim Eintritt in die RT aufweisen: Höhe des PSA-Werts, Dauer des Rezidiveintritts (>0,2) nach der OP, LK-Befall bei oder nach der OP, Gleason-Score, gesichertes (Bildgebung) oder vermutetes Lokalrezidiv.
Diese Konditionen werden zusätzliche Auswirkungen auf den progessionsfreien Verlauf haben.
Ich nehme an, dass Patienten mit schlechteren RT-Eintrittsbedingungen am meisten von einer begleitenden ADT profitieren.

Lothar

----------


## LowRoad

Das Gesamtüberleben (OS) ist wahrscheinlich für die Bewertung solch langer Verläufe kein geeigneter Endpunkt, das haben die Zulassungsbehörden auch schon erkannt, und deshalb den erstmaligen Nachweis von Metastasen als Surrogate-Parameter zur Beurteilung anerkannt. Und auch dabei kann die kombinierte Therapie, wie in der RTOG-0534 getestet, punkten:




> Rates of cancer spread were also significantly different between treatment arms. In all eligible patients followed for up to eight years, distant metastases were found in 45 patients in the PBRT-only arm, 38 patients in the PBRT+ADT arm and 25 patients in the PLNRT+PBRT+ADT arm. Distant metastasis rates were significantly lower following the three-treatment approach compared to PBRT alone (Hazard Ratio 0.52) and compared to PBRT+ADT (HR 0.64).


"Die Raten der Metastasierung unterschieden sich ebenfalls signifikant zwischen den Behandlungsarmen. Bei allen in Frage kommenden Patienten, die bis zu acht Jahre lang nachverfolgt wurden, konnten Fernmetastasen bei

45 Patienten im Nur-PBRT-Arm,38 Patienten im PBRT + ADT-Arm und25 Patienten im PLNT + PBRT + ADT-Arm  
gefunden werden. Die Fernmetastasierungsraten waren nach dem trimodalen Ansatz signifikant niedriger im Vergleich zu PBRT allein (Hazard Ratio 0,52) und auch verglichen mit PBRT+ADT(HR 0,64)."

Fraglich bleibt natürlich, ob diese erneute Bestätigung der Wirksamkeit einer kombinierten Therapie bei biochemischen Rezidiven nach Operation zu irgendeiner Änderung der klinischen Praxis führt. Ich vermute mal, dass, wenn es sich hier um chirurgische Interventionen handeln würde, das längst eine übliche Vorgehensweise wäre, aber die RT und besonders die ADT genießen bei den Urologen nicht das beste Ansehen.  Da verliert die evidenz-basierte Medizin dann regelmäßig.

Natürlich darf man die massive Übertherapie nicht ganz außer Acht lassen, die bei solchen Ansätzen existieren würde. Der Ruf nach besserer Stratifizierung der Patienten erscheint mir aber eher vorgeschoben, denn das ist eigentlich alles längst verfügbar, beispielsweise *_hier_*.  Natürlich wird man solche Nomogramme immer noch verfeinern können und müssen, aber durch Abwarten heilt man auch keinen solchen Patienten.

*
Lothar,*
die Studienprotokolle der RTOG-0534 sind im Detail im Netz verfügbar, und natürlich werden die Patienten, wie in jeder Phase-III Studie, derart randomisiert, dass sich die Ausgangssituationen in etwa angleichen. Du darfst gerne etwas mehr Vertrauen in die EBM haben  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Lothar M

*LowRoad*,
die Randomisierung ist nicht mein Punkt.
Nach den Leitlinien wird eine ADT vor der Logenbestrahlung nur bei Risikopatienten angewandt (LK-Befall und/oder GC => 7b, PSA vor OP über 10).
Ich frage mich, ob so eine begleitende HT bei einem PSA-Einstiegswert von 0,2 und einem mit Bildgebung nachgewiesen Lokalrezidiv und keinem LK-Befall eine Übertherapie darstellt.
Kannst Du mir einen Link zu den Studiendaten übermitteln?
Danke!
Gruss
Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Lothar,

ob die Studie eine sichere Aussage machen kann, dass eine Hormontherapie bei 7a unsinnig und bei 7b unbedingt erforderlich ist? Wohl kaum. Es geht hier um vier, oder bei 3-Monatsspritzen um 6 Monate, ADT. Ich denke der Patient kann zur Sicherheit hier etwas Übertherapie machen.

Georg

----------

